# some photography from Panama



## hayleyfraser24 (Jul 3, 2013)

Im just back from my honeymoon in Panama and thought id share some of my favourite shots, We were in the City and then stayed in this little beach cabin for 10 days, it was paradise. I hope my images do it justice! The starlight shot is an unusual one. It looks like a sunset in the background but its lightning going off on the opposite island. Comments and critique welcome

1 Rainbow




2 Rainbow with beach cabin




4 Starlight




5 The City


----------



## NayLoMo6C (Jul 3, 2013)

I love the last two shots.


----------



## Stevepwns (Jul 3, 2013)

I refuse to believe that photos that beautiful are real.    :hail:


----------



## hayleyfraser24 (Jul 3, 2013)

What a compliment! Thank you, I can assure you they are real. No photoshopping, just a a little touch up in Lightroom


----------



## masquerad101 (Jul 3, 2013)

Im still picking my Jaw up from the floor and drooling over my monitor. I hope I can even come close to that level of photography. Im in awe!


----------



## hayleyfraser24 (Jul 3, 2013)

masquerad101 said:


> Im still picking my Jaw up from the floor and drooling over my monitor. I hope I can even come close to that level of photography. Im in awe!



Thank you so much


----------



## masquerad101 (Jul 3, 2013)

How on earth did you manage number 4? Is it multiple exposures or do you know something I dont?


----------



## ShooterJ (Jul 3, 2013)

Beautiful shots.. #4 and #5 are gorgeous. Very nice shots.


----------



## hayleyfraser24 (Jul 3, 2013)

masquerad101 said:


> How on earth did you manage number 4? Is it multiple exposures or do you know something I dont?


The starlight shot was a 30 second exposure. It was only possible because the lightning storm in the background created enough light for a good exposure


----------



## squirrels (Jul 3, 2013)

Um, can you share link info on the beach cabins? I like to dream.


----------



## hayleyfraser24 (Jul 3, 2013)

squirrels said:


> Um, can you share link info on the beach cabins? I like to dream.


Casa Paradisio - Home
There you go, it truly was paradise


----------



## ShooterJ (Jul 3, 2013)

I miss night skies in the desert.  You could see every star in the sky.  

That's the ONLY thing I miss.. but still, it was nice. :lmao:


----------



## Ilovemycam (Jul 3, 2013)

Beatiful!


----------



## sm4him (Jul 3, 2013)

These are lovely! I'll have dreams tonight of sleeping in one of those little sleeping cabins on the water...

I've always wanted to go to Panama. My grandfather lived and worked there for quite a few years from the early 40s until the early 50s. I'd love to go and take pictures of some of the places I see in HIS pictures. I think he was mostly on the other end of Panama from this lovely resort though.


----------



## sm4him (Jul 3, 2013)

squirrels said:


> Um, can you share link info on the beach cabins? I like to dream.



Those rates look REALLY reasonable.


----------



## hayleyfraser24 (Jul 3, 2013)

sm4him said:


> squirrels said:
> 
> 
> > Um, can you share link info on the beach cabins? I like to dream.
> ...


They are very reasonable, and we went in low season, we had the whole beach to ourselves, it was a beautiful city, beach, mountains all within a few miles of each other


----------



## CherylL (Jul 3, 2013)

#4 is stunning.  Love the colors and the night sky.


----------



## squirrels (Jul 4, 2013)

And now I'm walking around singing this and trying to talk to Mr. Squirrels about panama.


----------



## Golfcart (Jul 4, 2013)

Last 2 photos are amazing!  Great work!  The first 2 could use a bit more punch, but overall composition looks great.  

I'd try to put a little more Clarity in your clouds (first 2 pictures) in lightroom to see if you could get a little more punch out of them, but other than that, looks great!  Good work!


----------



## ktan7 (Jul 4, 2013)

These are ALL amazing shots! The night one especially is stunning!


----------



## oojuxeoo (Jul 4, 2013)

The stars with the sunset looks amazing!


----------



## bc_steve (Jul 4, 2013)

that night shot is awesome!

glad you enjoyed Panama.  Those of you that are thinking of visiting, it is a great place to go!


----------



## Indofred (Jul 4, 2013)

"Starlight" does it for me.
It's fantastic.


----------



## JNE_Photos (Jul 5, 2013)

These photos are incredible! My favorite is #4, but the first two are awesome as well. I've read that photographing rainbows can be very tricky. Any chance you can offer any general advice? My attempts never seem to capture a rainbow that looks anywhere close to yours in #1 and #2. Very well-defined and nicely exposed without any adverse effect on rest of frame.


----------



## JoeLeBean (Jul 10, 2013)

speechless.. :hail:  for 4 & 5


----------



## hayleyfraser24 (Jul 11, 2013)

JNE_Photos said:


> These photos are incredible! My favorite is #4, but the first two are awesome as well. I've read that photographing rainbows can be very tricky. Any chance you can offer any general advice? My attempts never seem to capture a rainbow that looks anywhere close to yours in #1 and #2. Very well-defined and nicely exposed without any adverse effect on rest of frame.


Hi, thank you for you kind comments, my camera was set to f18 on aperture priority for the rainbow ones, iso 400.  the rainbow appeared out of no where, I was half way along the beach and had to run back to get my camera before it disappeared so I didn't have long to think about it. I just knew I wanted lots of detail, the dark clouds help with the contrast I think &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## EIngerson (Jul 11, 2013)

Very nice!!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## silve225 (Jul 11, 2013)

I love that last shot. I hope one day I can take a picture that looks like that


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jul 29, 2013)

1 rainbow nominated for Photo of the Month! 

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-july-2013-photo-month-nomination-thread.html


----------

